# Wie funktioniert Wine?



## applefan (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich nutze Mac jetzt seit einem halben Jahr. Allerdings habe ich null Plan von der Konfiguration und Nutzung von Wine. Google spuckt auch nichts brauchbares aus. Kann jemand einem Terminal-Anfänger helfen?


----------



## -H-T-P- (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob du noch eine Antwort willst, wegen deinen Erstellungsdatum deines Themas, aber falls doch, hier ist sie:
Terminal wofür? 
Es gibt noch ne andere Möglichkeit: http://winebottler.kronenberg.org/
Zu beachten: Nicht offiziell von Wine und noch eine Beta.
Funktionier super, bei mir.


----------



## master bratack (7. Januar 2011)

Bei Wine muss man eigentlich nix konfigurieren. Du nimmst ne shell, wechselst in den ordner mit der .exe datei und gibst "wine PROGRAMM.exe" ein. Funktioniert leider nicht bei .msi Installern


----------

